# [RISOLTO] [Install] Livecd

## Alessiogian

Salve a tutti,

sono nuovo sia del forum che di linux. Qualche giorno fa ho deciso di avvicinarmi un po' a questo nuovo mondo e alcuni amici mi hanno consigliato di utilizzare la Gentoo 2006.1 sostenedo che pur essendo di difficile installazione, comunque fa ben scoprire il mondo linux.

Ho scaricato l'iso minimal per x86 (ho un intel centrino dual core t2300 su notebook ACER) e ho iniziato seguendo le istruzioni della guida che ho trovato qui....devo essere sincero....a parte alcune cose che non ho proprio capito (infatti cercavo qualche documentazione che mi spiegasse i vari termini), l'installazione procedeva tranquillamente....ma quando davo il comando emerge, mi dava un errore (che purtroppo nno ricordo bene) riguardo le impostazioni che avevo modificato nel file make.conf (impostazioni scaricate da qui)

Ho provato una nuova installazione da cdlive, ma sinceramente non riesco a diventare root e, di conseguenza, a dare i comandi per l'installazione. So che c'è la modalità grafica, ma voglio riuscirci da linea di comando (sono testardo).

Ho provato a riutilizzare la versione minimal (stamattina prima di andare al lavoro), ma la rete non era settata (strano visto che la prima volta andava perfettamente).

Vorrei sapere se è possibile installare da cdlive da riga di comando e/o se mi conviene farla dal minimal cd (se la connessione parte è abbastanza veloce).

Un'ultima cosa...dopo quanto tempo dall'inizio dell'installazione posso uscire senza aver perso tutto quello che ho fatto? mi spiego meglio, dato che ci sto lavorando la sera quando torno da lavoro, non credo di riuscire a completare l'installazione in 3/4 ore (credo mi ci vorranno 3/4 mesi   :Very Happy: ), quindi dovrei spegnere il pc ad un certo punto...ma se sbaglio perdo tutto cio' che ho fatto fino a quel momento?

Scusate per la lunghezza del post e vi ringrazio anticipatamente per le eventuali risposte.

Alessio

----------

## mouser

Prima di tutto ciao e benvenuto!  :Very Happy: 

Allora, per l'installazione non dovresti avere problemi almeno per quello che fai dopo il chroot; in qualsiasi momento interrompi, esci dal chroot e spegni il picci.

Il giorno dopo, quando arrivi a casa lo riaccendi, *riesegui solo i passaggi per entrare nel chroot* e ti ritrovi il sistema così come lo avevi lasciato la sera prima  :Wink: 

Non l'ho mai provato, ma quasi sicuramente è possibile diventare root anche con il livecd.

Prova ad aprire un terminale e digita

```
sudo passwd
```

Ti verrà chiesto di cambiare la password dell'utente root (dovrai inserirla 2 volte; durante l'inserimento il cursore non si sposterà ne darà segni che stai scrivendo, ma in realtà legge.... lui legge sempre  :Laughing:  )

Una volta cambiata dai

```
sudo su -
```

ed, inserendo la password che hai appena scelto, sarai root  :Wink: 

Per l'installazione, se fai uno stage 3 (che attualmente è l'unico supportato), in 1/2 ore hai il sistema installato..... quando avrai finito ed avrai il tuo sistema che parte al boot del picci, dovrai aggiornare tutto: è quello il passaggio lungo, ma credo che con il sistema su cui ti trovi, non sarà eccessivamente dispendioso in termini di tempo.... Prendi un post-it e scrivi sopra "kernel + smp".... abilitando infatti l'SMP quando andrai a compilare il kernel, avrai il supporto al multi core, e compilerai al doppio della velocità  :Cool: 

Per il resto, quando hai qualche problema (come quello di emerge: purtroppo senza errore non ti possiamo aiutare a risolverlo), cerca pure sul forum (il 99% dei problemi si risolvono cercando sul forum, te lo assicuro!!!) dopodichè se proprio non riesci a risolvere apri un thread, o collegati con il client irc preferito al canale #gentoo-it su freenode!

Buona installazione e complimenti per l'ottima scelta di distro  :Laughing: 

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## Alessiogian

 *mouser wrote:*   

> Prima di tutto ciao e benvenuto! 

 

Grazie

 *mouser wrote:*   

> Non l'ho mai provato, ma quasi sicuramente è possibile diventare root anche con il livecd.
> 
> Prova ad aprire un terminale e digita
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Non appena torno a casa ci provo

 *Quote:*   

> Prendi un post-it e scrivi sopra "kernel + smp".... abilitando infatti l'SMP quando andrai a compilare il kernel, avrai il supporto al multi core, e compilerai al doppio della velocità 

 

Questo quando lo devo fare? appena inizio l'installazione del kernel?

 *Quote:*   

> Per il resto, quando hai qualche problema (come quello di emerge: purtroppo senza errore non ti possiamo aiutare a risolverlo), cerca pure sul forum (il 99% dei problemi si risolvono cercando sul forum, te lo assicuro!!!) dopodichè se proprio non riesci a risolvere apri un thread, o collegati con il client irc preferito al canale #gentoo-it su freenode!

 

Come faccio per postare un errore? Come lo copio e lo invio?....e come uso irc? devo utilizzare per forza la versione live o anche da minimal?

Un'ultima cosa.....quando mi dici che parte da boot normale, ho la possibilità di avere il dual boot....ho ancora molte cose (documenti e programmi) su windows e necessito di poter entrare in win.

Grazie per la velocità della risposta....impressionante   :Shocked: 

----------

## syntaxerrormmm

 *Alessiogian wrote:*   

> Questo quando lo devo fare? appena inizio l'installazione del kernel?

 Credo che sia uno dei kernel che puoi scegliere di bootare con il livecd. Devi selezionarlo quando il livecd ti chiede quale kernel bootare (la primissima cosa).

 *Alessiogian wrote:*   

> Come faccio per postare un errore? Come lo copio e lo invio?

 Se dal tuo pc Gentoo non hai rete, l'unico modo per farlo è copiare su carta l'errore e riscriverlo pari pari qui nel forum o altrove. Se hai la rete funzionante, invece, ci sono un sacco di browser per framebuffer (links, ad esempio, che dovrebbe essere incluso anche nel minimal) che ti permettono di postare direttamente su forums ecc. Tieni presente che da Linux per fare copia-incolla devi solamente selezionare il testo da copiare, spostare il puntatore del mouse dove vuoi incollare e premere il tasto centrale del mouse (se hai due tasti sul mouse, li premi contemporaneamente; se hai un mouse con la rotella, premi sulla rotella).

 *Alessiogian wrote:*   

> ...e come uso irc?

 Da questa domanda si capisce chiaramente che non hai idea di cosa sia. Devi usare un client IRC, ce ne sono una caterva in giro e forse ci sono anche sul livecd. Dovrei sapere un pochino meglio come sei messo, se hai rete funzionante (magari da qualche altro pc) per indicarti meglio come procedere.

 *Alessiogian wrote:*   

> devo utilizzare per forza la versione live o anche da minimal?

 Se vuoi installare, una delle due è sufficiente. Entrambi sono dei 'LiveCD', nel senso che ti permettono di avere un sistema funzionante una volta avviato dal CD, ma la versione Live è sicuramente più completa e (probabilmente, non l'ho mai provato) ti permette di utilizzare molti altri programmi che la versione minimal non ti fornisce.

 *Alessiogian wrote:*   

> Un'ultima cosa.....quando mi dici che parte da boot normale, ho la possibilità di avere il dual boot...

 Questa è una richiesta normale; non ti preoccupare, lo stesso handbook che stai consultando ti indicherà come modificare alcuni files perché tu possa bootare anche Windows.

Ciao.

----------

## randomaze

Ciao e Benvenuto,

 *Alessiogian wrote:*   

> Come faccio per postare un errore? Come lo copio e lo invio?....e come uso irc? devo utilizzare per forza la versione live o anche da minimal?

 

Se non ricordo male con la Live c'é anche il browser, quindi potresti postare nel forum con un semplice "taglia e incolla"  :Wink: 

Se invece usi la minimal che é solo testuale e non ti trovi bene con Links (il browser che funziona in modalità testo) mi sa che ti converrebbe fare una copia temporanea con carta e penna.

IRC é un protoollo di chat, non so se nel live CD c'é un client.

----------

## mouser

 *syntaxerrormmm wrote:*   

>  *Alessiogian wrote:*   Questo quando lo devo fare? appena inizio l'installazione del kernel? Credo che sia uno dei kernel che puoi scegliere di bootare con il livecd. Devi selezionarlo quando il livecd ti chiede quale kernel bootare (la primissima cosa).

 

Io intendevo durante la configurazione del kernel.... Quando segui l'handbook, oltre alle cose che ti dice di fare, cerca nella lista una voce che riporta SMP (Symmetric Multi Processing); questa ti permettera di compilare un kernel che ti supporti il dual-processor.

 *Alessiogian wrote:*   

> Grazie per la velocità della risposta....impressionante 

 

Bhe, passavo di qui  :Laughing: 

Comunque avrai modo di stupire per la velocità delle risposte.... praticamente c'è sempre qualcuno sul forum (ed i gentooisti sono particolarmente ben disposti verso i nuovi arrivati  :Cool:  )

Ciriciao

mouser :wink

----------

## Alessiogian

 *Quote:*   

> Credo che sia uno dei kernel che puoi scegliere di bootare con il livecd. Devi selezionarlo quando il livecd ti chiede quale kernel bootare (la primissima cosa).

 

Ma quando inizio, sulla schermata di boot, tra le opzioni mi dice:

1- gentoo

2- gentoo nofb

3- (nn ricordo bene il nome, ma è qualcosa che serve per il memory test)

E' qui che devo inserire il code

```
kernell+smp
```

 *Quote:*   

> Tieni presente che da Linux per fare copia-incolla devi solamente selezionare il testo da copiare, spostare il puntatore del mouse dove vuoi incollare e premere il tasto centrale del mouse (se hai due tasti sul mouse, li premi contemporaneamente; se hai un mouse con la rotella, premi sulla rotella).

 

Anche tra un terminal e l'altro

 *Quote:*   

> Dovrei sapere un pochino meglio come sei messo, se hai rete funzionante (magari da qualche altro pc) per indicarti meglio come procedere.

 

Questo posso farlo stasera quando torno a casa

Grazie ancora per le risposte....è davvero efficiente questo forum....questa comunità già inizia a piacermi  :Wink: 

----------

## mouser

 *Alessiogian wrote:*   

> 
> 
> E' qui che devo inserire il code
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Hmmm, ma questo non è un codice, è solo un'appunto che ti ho detto di prendere.

In realtà significa

 *Quote:*   

> Ricordarsi di abilitare SMP quando configuro il kernel del mio picci

 

Mi devo essere spiegato male.

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## syntaxerrormmm

 *mouser wrote:*   

> In realtà significa
> 
>  *Quote:*   Ricordarsi di abilitare SMP quando configuro il kernel del mio picci 
> 
> Mi devo essere spiegato male.

 Colpa soprattutto mia. Mi ricordavo (probabilmente male) che i live CDs supportassero smp già dal boot e gli ho indicato di bootare il kernel con quel supporto. Alessiogian, semplicemente dimenticati di quello che ti ho detto io riguardo al boot.

Ciao.

----------

## Alessiogian

Eccomi appena tornato dalla pausa pranzo.

 *Quote:*   

> Ricordarsi di abilitare SMP quando configuro il kernel del mio picci

 

Quindi cosa devo fare? avvio il cd digitando 

```
gentoo
```

e poi vado avanti seguendo la guida?

poi in che maniera abilito SMP? non ricordo se nella guida è spiegato

Una cosa....se io avessi uno stage3 o un portrage già salvati in una cartella di windows, potrei riuscire a prenderla ed usare i file senza doverli riscaricare di nuovo?

----------

## mouser

 *Alessiogian wrote:*   

> Quindi cosa devo fare? avvio il cd digitando 
> 
> ```
> gentoo
> ```
> ...

 

Non mi sembra sia spiegato... Quando nella guida arrivi alla parte sulla configurazione del kernel, oltre a selezionare le voci che ti consiglia la guida, selezioni anche la voce contenente SMP  :Wink: 

 *Alessiogian wrote:*   

> Una cosa....se io avessi uno stage3 o un portrage già salvati in una cartella di windows, potrei riuscire a prenderla ed usare i file senza doverli riscaricare di nuovo?

 

Si, basta che prima di fare il chroot fai un mount della partizione con winzozz e copi le directory.

Per esempio se è la prima partizione del disco (IDE) dai un

```
# mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/hda1
```

per montare la partizione.

Dopodichè, ammettiamo che hai uno stage 3 scaricato di C:\gentoo\stage3...tar.bz2 allora te lo copi così

```
# cp /mnt/hda1/gentoo/stage3* /mnt/gentoo/
```

per esempio.... se non è /mnt/gentoo/ sostituisci il secondo parametro con la directory nella quale vuoi copiarlo.

Fai lo stesso con il portage  :Very Happy: 

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## Alessiogian

ok grazie tante a tutti voi.....stasera mi ci dedico un po' e poi vi faccio sapere....devo ricordarmi il "kernell+smp".....mea se me ne dimentico, poi posso sempre impostarlo in qualsiasi altro momento o devo farlo per forza quando configuro il kernel?

quale stage e portage mi consigliate di scaricare: quelli della guida (che ho anch'io) o altri?

veramente tante grazie a tutti voi....mi sento meno solo in questa avventura....spero di poter cambiare presto la firma  :Wink: 

----------

## mouser

 *Alessiogian wrote:*   

> ok grazie tante a tutti voi.....stasera mi ci dedico un po' e poi vi faccio sapere....devo ricordarmi il "kernell+smp".....mea se me ne dimentico, poi posso sempre impostarlo in qualsiasi altro momento o devo farlo per forza quando configuro il kernel?

 

Il kernel puoi rimodificarlo e ricompilarlo tutte le volte che vuoi, aggiungendo/togliendo voci a tua scelta, fino ad arrivare alla configurazione ottimale  :Cool: 

 *Alessiogian wrote:*   

> quale stage e portage mi consigliate di scaricare: quelli della guida (che ho anch'io) o altri?

 

Io in genere scarico i "current" (mi sembra che si chiamino così..... è un bel pezzo che non installo una gentoo) e uso quelli; sono gli ultimi stable rilasciato  :Wink: 

 *Alessiogian wrote:*   

> veramente tante grazie a tutti voi....mi sento meno solo in questa avventura....spero di poter cambiare presto la firma 

 

Massì che cambierai presto la firma!!!! L'importante è avere voglia di imparare e non arrendersi alle prime difficoltà (che tono maaaaterno  :Laughing:  )

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## Alessiogian

Ho dimenticato di chiedere una cosa importante.

Quali sono i comandi per spegnere e riavviare il pc da terminal?

perchè le altre volte ho dovuto forzare lo spegnimento tenendo premuto il tasto d'accensione.

ho provato a scrivere reboot o shutdown, ma non andava. 

Puo' darsi che fosse cosi' perchè non ero loggato come root?

Se poi non andiamo OT, qualcuno mi puo' spiegare brevemente che differenza c'è tra gentoo e le altre distro? perchè è considerata la migliore?

Se la domanda è troppo OT lasciamo perdere  :Wink: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

è considerata _da me_ la migliore perchè è quella che preferisco, per qualcun'altro la migiore potrebbe essere debian.   :Rolling Eyes: 

per spegnere il pc da terminale devi utilizzare halt per spegnere o reboot per riavviare e se sudo non è configurato per far eseguire i comando da utente normale devi essere root. in ogni caso il metodo più semplice che conosco per eseguire il reboot senza dover configurare nulla è il CTRL + ALT + CANC.

se vuoi approfondire il discorso gentoo vs le altre ci sono un po' di topic nel forum che possono esser letti. dagli un'occhio magari, il tasto "cerca" è tuo amico   :Wink: 

----------

## Alessiogian

Sto installando gentoo e devo dire che una comunità così bella non l'ho mai trovata......

Avere l'help in linea su irc è una cosa fantastica

Nonostante stia li a rompere ogni 2 min c'è sempre qualcuno che mi risponde...siete grandi

----------

## Alessiogian

Allora,

ho seguito passo passo la guida e sono arrivato fino in fondo.

Ho installato lilo e ho inserito le varie scritte così come sono presentate nella guida, facendo attenzione a modificare il nome del kernel con il mio.

Salvo il file, ma quando lancio il code

```
# /sbin/lilo
```

mi dice che non riesce a trovare il kernel.

E' strano, perchè dovrebbe essere in /mnt/gentoo/boot, anche se ricordo di aver dato il code

```
# cp /mnt/gentoo/boot/kernel-2.6.17-gentoo-r8 /boot
```

.....almeno li ricordo di averlo salvato seguendo la guida, ma ho dato così tanti comandi ieri che non ricordo più.

La cosa strana è che se vado a vedere non lo trovo, anche se credo di guardare all'interno del livecd.

Non so.....potreste aiutarmi?

Grazie.

PS: è possibile che risponda direttamente stasera dato che sto andando al lavoro.

PS2: perchè il livecd non mi carica la tastiera italiana nonostante scelga "21" quando fa il boot?

----------

## crisandbea

postaci un 

```

/etc/lilo.conf

/etc/fstab

```

ed un

```

 fdisk /dev/hda

The number of cylinders for this disk is set to 4864.

There is nothing wrong with that, but this is larger than 1024,

and could in certain setups cause problems with:

1) software that runs at boot time (e.g., old versions of LILO)

2) booting and partitioning software from other OSs

   (e.g., DOS FDISK, OS/2 FDISK)

Command (m for help): p

```

 *Alessiogian wrote:*   

> 
> 
> PS2: perchè il livecd non mi carica la tastiera italiana nonostante scelga "21" quando fa il boot?

 

perchè anzichè digitare 21, devi digitare it..

ciao

----------

## Scen

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

>  *Alessiogian wrote:*   
> 
> PS2: perchè il livecd non mi carica la tastiera italiana nonostante scelga "21" quando fa il boot? 
> 
> perchè anzichè digitare 21, devi digitare it..
> ...

 

Oppure basta digitare, quando compare il prompt:

```

loadkeys it

```

----------

## Ic3M4n

dipende se sta utilizzando il minimal o quello completo, con quello comleto quando entri in X gnome utilizza la tastiera americana. per utilizzare quella italiana bisogna configurarla su Desktop -> Preferenze -> tastiera

@Alessiogian: controlla quando vai a cercare il kernel di aver montato le partizioni. devi farlo a manina ad ogni riavvio.

inoltre un consiglio spassionato, utilizza grub, molto più comodo secondo me rispetto a lilo. ti legge da solo il file di configurazione all'avvio e non devi dare ad ogni aggiornamento del kernel /sbin/lilo.

inoltre la configurazione del bootloader, qualsiasi essa sia ti conviene farla dall'interno dell'ambiente chroot.

in ogni caso posta le cose che ti hanno chiesto gli altri che almeno vediamo di capirci qualche cosa.

----------

## Alessiogian

grazie per le risposte.....tra un pò posterò i file richiesti.

vorrei poter utilizzare grub, ma siceramente ieri non ho capito bene come si doveva settare. Sarà che era tardi e mi stavo rincoglio....do, ma non capivo bene il fatto della numerazione degli hd.

Cmq dopo vi posto tutto e spero di riuscire a trovare la soluzione.

Ciao e grazie

PS: con la tastiera italiana come si mettono le parentesi graffe?

----------

## Alessiogian

non capisco....se faccio

```
# nano -w /etc/lilo.conf
```

mi dice che il file non esiste.

Mentre se faccio

```
# /etc/fstab
```

mi dice che non ho i permessi, ma ho dato sia 

```
# sudo -s
```

sia 

```
export PS1="(chroot) $PS1"
```

Adesso devo andare via....quando torno ci riprovo

Ciao

----------

## Alessiogian

[quote="crisandbea"]postaci un 

```

/etc/lilo.conf
```

boot=/dev/hda8

prompt

delay=10

default=gentoo

image=/boot/kernel-2.6.17-gentoo-r8

  label=gentoo

  read-only

  root=/dev/hda6

  append="video=vesafb:mtrr,ywrap,1280x1024-32@85"

image=/boot/kernel-2.6.17-gentoo-r8

  label=gentoo.rescue

  read-only

  appnd="init=/bin/bb

other=/dev/hda3

  label=windows

```
/etc/fstab

```

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

/dev/BOOT               /boot           ext2            noauto,noatime  1 2

/dev/ROOT               /               ext3            noatime         0 1

/dev/SWAP               none            swap            sw              0 0

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0      /mnt/cdrom      auto            noauto,user,noatime    $#/dev/fd0               /mnt/floppy     auto            noauto          0 0

# NOTE: The next line is critical for boot!

proc                    /proc           proc            defaults        0 0

# glibc 2.2 and above expects tmpfs to be mounted at /dev/shm for

# POSIX shared memory (shm_open, shm_unlink).

# (tmpfs is a dynamically expandable/shrinkable ramdisk, and will[bug=]

ed un

```

 fdisk /dev/hda

The number of cylinders for this disk is set to 4864.

There is nothing wrong with that, but this is larger than 1024,

and could in certain setups cause problems with:

1) software that runs at boot time (e.g., old versions of LILO)

2) booting and partitioning software from other OSs

   (e.g., DOS FDISK, OS/2 FDISK)

Command (m for help): p

```

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/hda1               1         509     4088511   12  Compaq diagnostics

/dev/hda2            1785        6303    36298867+   5  Extended

/dev/hda3   *        6304       12161    47054385    c  W95 FAT32 (LBA)

/dev/hda4             510        1784    10241437+   7  HPFS/NTFS

/dev/hda5            1785        5608    30716248+   7  HPFS/NTFS

/dev/hda6   *        5609        5613       40131   83  Linux

/dev/hda7            5614        5676      506016   82  Linux swap / Solaris

/dev/hda8            5677        6303     5036346   83  Linux

[/code]

questo e' il mio tentativo di installare grub

[/code]grub-install /dev/hda[code]

Installation finished. No error reported.

This is the contents of the device map /boot/grub/device.map.

Check if this is correct or not. If any of the lines is incorrect,

fix it and re-run the script `grub-install'.

(fd0)   /dev/fd0

(hd0)   /dev/hda

----------

## Ic3M4n

allora: mi sa che hai fatto un po' di confusione:

il file /etc/fstab logicamente non puoi eseguirlo, è un file di configurazione, non uno script. 

in ogni caso non l'hai per nulla modificato per le tue esigenze.

/dev/boot da quanto vedo devi rimuoverla, hai messo una partizione per tutto vero?

nel tal caso devi modificare

/dev/ROOT in /dev/hda6

/dev/SWAP in /dev/hda7

ed aggiungere 

/dev/hda8 /home (logicamente se quella partizione la vuoi utilizzare per la home. non ho la sfera magica   :Wink:   )

altra cosa: ho notato che hai impostato 2 partizioni con la flag bootable, teoricamente dovrebbe essere una sola.

per quanto riguarda il bootloader devi decidere cosa vuoi utilizzare, se lilo o grub, sembrerebbe che grub si sia installato, però logicamente adesso devi configurarlo.

----------

## Alessiogian

 *Quote:*   

> in ogni caso non l'hai per nulla modificato per le tue esigenze.

 

Sinceramente ho seguito la guida, ma dove posso trovare informazioni su come settarlo per bene? Mi spiego....quale sarebbe una configurazione ottimale? (so che e' una domanda un po' stupida, ma vi ricordo che uso linux da + o - 2 giorni  :Wink:  )

 *Quote:*   

> /dev/boot da quanto vedo devi rimuoverla, hai messo una partizione per tutto vero?
> 
> nel tal caso devi modificare
> 
> /dev/ROOT in /dev/hda6
> ...

 

Non capisco....la /dev/hda1 che vedi e' una partizione (che devo cancellare) creata dalla acer dove c'e' una specie di recovery dvd....dalla 2 alla 5 sono partizioni che avevo in windows (quindi l'altro boot credo sia windows, no?).....dopodiche' la /dev/hda6 e' di boot (per linux), la /dev/hda7 e' si swap w la /dev/hda8 e' quella di root. Tutto questo sempre seguendo la guida, ma se ho sbagliato ditemelo.

 *Quote:*   

> per quanto riguarda il bootloader devi decidere cosa vuoi utilizzare, se lilo o grub, sembrerebbe che grub si sia installato, però logicamente adesso devi configurarlo.

 

Non conoscendoli, per me uno vale l'altro, tanto si possono sempre modificare, no?

Non so....se potete aiutarmi a configurare grub, ve ne sarei molto grato.

Grazie a tutti

PS: comunque, prima di installare il kernel, avevo dato queso comando

```
cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/kernel-2.6.17-gentoo-r8
```

Quindi il kernel si trova in /boot....ma non lo trova

----------

## Ic3M4n

avevo letto male i valori delle dimensioni di hda6, mi sembrava molto più grande...

allora:

la guida ti dice di _modificare_ quel file adattandolo alla tua situazione, nel tuo caso dovrebbe essere quindi:

```
/dev/hda6 /boot ext2 noauto,noatime 1 2

/dev/hda8 / ext3 noatime 0 1

/dev/hda7 none swap sw 0 0

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0 /mnt/cdrom auto noauto,user,noatime 

#/dev/fd0 /mnt/floppy auto noauto 0 0

```

----------

## Alessiogian

ah adesso ho capito...non avevo inserito il corretto numero di hda, per questo non lo leggeva...

Una cosa....ma perche' se monto tutte le partizioni e vado in chroot non riesco ad aprire /etc/fstab o la cartella /mnt/gentoo?

non capisco....anche ieri faceva cosi'

cmq grazie

----------

## syntaxerrormmm

 *Alessiogian wrote:*   

> Una cosa....ma perche' se monto tutte le partizioni e vado in chroot non riesco ad aprire /etc/fstab o la cartella /mnt/gentoo?
> 
> non capisco....anche ieri faceva cosi'

 Come le monti? Quali comandi usi?

Ciao.

----------

## Alessiogian

 *syntaxerrormmm wrote:*   

>  *Alessiogian wrote:*   Una cosa....ma perche' se monto tutte le partizioni e vado in chroot non riesco ad aprire /etc/fstab o la cartella /mnt/gentoo?
> 
> non capisco....anche ieri faceva cosi' Come le monti? Quali comandi usi?
> 
> Ciao.

 

```
# mount /dev/hda8 /mnt/gentoo

  

          # mount /dev/hda6 /mnt/gentoo/boot
```

cmq sono riuscito a sistemare alcune cose....tra cui il fatto che grub si avvii allo start del pc.....solo che come sistema operativo mi vede solo windows.

che faccio?....ho ricreato il file grub.conf

```
default 0

timeout 30

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.17-r8

root (hd0, 7)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.17-gentoo-r8 root=/dev/hda8

title=Gentoo rescue

root (hd0, 7)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.17-gentoo-r8 root=/dev/hda8 init=/bin/bb

title=Windows XP

rootnoverify (hd0, 2)

makeactive

chainloader +1

```

Va bene cosi'?

----------

## Ic3M4n

posta il grub.conf

inoltre... avevi detto che non avevi in /boot il kernel, quello l'hai risolto? probabilmente avevi copiato il file senza aver montato la /boot

----------

## syntaxerrormmm

 *Alessiogian wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> # mount /dev/hda8 /mnt/gentoo
> 
> ...

 Dovresti montare anche /proc e /dev, probabilmente... ma non è questo il problema. Cosa dice 

```
# ls -l /etc/fstab
```

?

 *Alessiogian wrote:*   

> solo che come sistema operativo mi vede solo windows.

 Dai un'occhiata anche a 

```
# info grub
```

 sulla parte riguardante la configurazione. Devi modificare /boot/grub/grub.conf perché avvii il tuo sistema correttamente; attenzione perché grub ha un suo modo di vedere gli hd e anche le partizioni.

Magari, postaci grub.conf e vediamo se possiamo aiutarti (non mi sembra di averlo trovato negli altri post).

Ciao.

----------

## Alessiogian

```
default 0

timeout 30

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.17-r8

root (hd0, 7)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.17-gentoo-r8 root=/dev/hda8

title=Gentoo rescue

root (hd0, 7)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.17-gentoo-r8 root=/dev/hda8 init=/bin/bb

title=Windows XP

rootnoverify (hd0, 2)

makeactive

chainloader +1

```

vi ricordo che la partizione /boot e' la 6 (5 per grub)....cosi' non va bene?

----------

## syntaxerrormmm

 *Alessiogian wrote:*   

> vi ricordo che la partizione /boot e' la 6 (5 per grub)....cosi' non va bene?

 No, non va. Il comando 'root' di grub non intende dire 'indicami / del sistema linux', ma chiede di indicare la partizione di boot. Inoltre, una volta che sei nella partizione di boot, è inutile indicare /boot:

```
default 0

timeout 30

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.17-r8

root (hd0,5)

kernel /kernel-2.6.17-gentoo-r8 root=/dev/hda8

title=Gentoo rescue

root (hd0,5)

kernel /kernel-2.6.17-gentoo-r8 root=/dev/hda8 init=/bin/bb

title=Windows XP

rootnoverify (hd0, 2)

makeactive

chainloader +1
```

Ricordati di aver copiato il kernel in /boot/kernel-2.6.17-gentoo-r8, assieme alla sua System.map.

Ciao.

----------

## Alessiogian

 *syntaxerrormmm wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> default 0
> 
> ...

 

Ho fatto come mi hai detto tu,ma non parte.....mi esce la scritta Gentoo linux, ma dice che non trova il kernel

 *Quote:*   

> Ricordati di aver copiato il kernel in /boot/kernel-2.6.17-gentoo-r8, assieme alla sua System.map.

 

Scusami ma non capisco. potresti dirmi i comandi da dare per fare cio' che mi dici?[/code]

----------

## syntaxerrormmm

 *Alessiogian wrote:*   

> Scusami ma non capisco. potresti dirmi i comandi da dare per fare cio' che mi dici?

 Dalla directory del kernel (/usr/src/linux, solitamente) e presupponendo che la tua architettura sia x86:

```
# mount /boot # se non l'hai già montata

# cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/kernel-2.6.17-gentoo-r8

# cp System.map /boot/System.map-2.6.17-gentoo-r8

## Quello che segue è facoltativo, ma è meglio farlo

# cp .config /boot/config-2.6.17-gentoo-r8

# gzip /boot/config-2.6.17-gentoo-r8
```

Ciao.

----------

## Alessiogian

 *syntaxerrormmm wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> # mount /boot # se non l'hai già montata
> 
> ...

 

Così finalmente è andato tutto a posto, solo che quando parte il boot di Linux da grub mi da questo errore:

```
Kernel panic-not syncing: VFS: unable to mount root fs on unknown - block (0,0)
```

Credo sia dovuta ad una errata configurazione di 

```
# grub
```

Cosa ne dite?

----------

## crisandbea

sicuramente è un errata configurazione di grub.conf

----------

## Alessiogian

Questo e' il mio grub

```

default 0

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd0,5) /boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.17-r8

root (hd0,5)

kernel /kernel-2.6.17-gentoo-r8 root=/dev/hda6

title=Gentoo rescue

root (hd0,5)

kernel /kernel-2.6.17-gentoo-r8 root=/dev/hda6 init=/bin/bb

title=Windows XP

rootnoverify (hd0,2)

makeactive

chainloader +1

```

----------

## crisandbea

 *Alessiogian wrote:*   

> Questo e' il mio grub
> 
> ```
> 
> default 0
> ...

 

la riga root(hd0,5) è sbagliata perchè lì devi mettere

root(hd0,X) dove X stà per la partizione di boot.  ciao

----------

## Alessiogian

quella e' la partizione di boot

se leggi un po' piu' su ho postato il mio fstab. L'hda6 e' la partizione di boot di linux, ho messo hd0,5 perche' grub conta 1 in meno

----------

## syntaxerrormmm

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> la riga root(hd0,5) è sbagliata perchè lì devi mettere root(hd0,X) dove X stà per la partizione di boot.

 Peccato che quella sia effettivamente la partizione di boot... Quel codice gliel'ho passato io e gliel'ho spiegato anche io che lì ci va la partizione di boot. Puoi notarlo anche tu rileggendo il thread.

Piuttosto, un piccolo errorino nel grub.conf che non dovrebbe essere correlato con l'errore:

```
splashimage=(hd0,5)/grub/splash.xpm.gz
```

Fra (hd0,5) e la / non ci deve essere spazio.

Riguardo all'errore, consiglio al nostro amico di riportare l'errore fino in fondo; quello che ci ha indicato è solo la prima parte dell'output ed è abbastanza generica per riuscire a capire esattamente di quale errore si tratta.

Ciao.

----------

## Alessiogian

 *syntaxerrormmm wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Riguardo all'errore, consiglio al nostro amico di riportare l'errore fino in fondo; quello che ci ha indicato è solo la prima parte dell'output ed è abbastanza generica per riuscire a capire esattamente di quale errore si tratta.
> 
> Ciao.

 

ma come faccio a copiarlo tutto? a manina?  :Smile: 

----------

## syntaxerrormmm

 *Alessiogian wrote:*   

> ma come faccio a copiarlo tutto? a manina? 

 Già già  :Smile: 

Ciao.

----------

## Alessiogian

Su irc mi hanno detto che il problema e' dovuto da:

```
1) non hai compilato il supporto per il filesystem di / e /boot statico nel kernel

2) non hai compilato il supporto (S)ATA giusto

3) hai messo root=/dev/sarcazzo cannato
```

Che ne dite?

----------

## Alessiogian

Ecco tutto l'errore che esce dopo che scelgo Gentoo da grub:

```

Starting Balanced_irq

Using IPI Shortcut mode

VFS: Cannot open root device "hda6" or unknown-block(0,0)

Please append a correct "root=" boot option

Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)
```

Spero possiate aiutarmi....sto diventando pazzo....vorrei riuscire ad entrare senza il livecd per scoprire tutte le funzionalità e, invece, sono bloccato qui  :Sad: 

Ciao e grazie

----------

## syntaxerrormmm

 *Alessiogian wrote:*   

> 1) non hai compilato il supporto per il filesystem di / e /boot statico nel kernel

 Possibile, ma non abbiamo ancora parlato di filesystems e di kernel.

 *Alessiogian wrote:*   

> 2) non hai compilato il supporto (S)ATA giusto

 Dipende se hai SATA o meno e anche per questo ti serve una ricompilatina al kernel.

 *Alessiogian wrote:*   

> 3) hai messo root=/dev/sarcazzo cannato

 Questo è un buon suggerimento, ma avrei aspettato la tua segnalazione dell'errore per dirti se si trattava esattamente di questo. Nel tuo caso, devi correggere con 

```
root=/dev/hda8
```

Ciao.

----------

## Alessiogian

Nuovo grub.conf

```

default 0

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd0,5)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.17-r8

root (hd0,5)

kernel /kernel-2.6.17-gentoo-r8 root=/dev/hda8

title=Gentoo rescue

root (hd0,5)

kernel /kernel-2.6.17-gentoo-r8 root=/dev/hda8 init=/bin/bb

title=Windows XP

rootnoverify (hd0,2)

makeactive

chainloader +1

```

Nuovo messaggio d'errore

```

Starting Balanced_irq

Using IPI Shortcut mode

VFS: Cannot open root device "hda8" or unknown-block(0,0)

Please append a correct "root=" boot option

Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)

```

Non ci sto a capire nulla

----------

## crisandbea

il tuo fstab lo hai modificato ????

----------

## Alessiogian

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> il tuo fstab lo hai modificato ????

 

Eccolo

```
/dev/hda6               /boot           ext2            noauto,noatime  1 2

/dev/hda8               /               ext3            noatime         0 1

/dev/hda7               none            swap            sw              0 0

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0      /mnt/cdrom      auto            noauto,user,noatime     0 0

#/dev/fd0               /mnt/floppy     auto            noauto          0 0

# NOTE: The next line is critical for boot!

proc                    /proc           proc            defaults        0 0

```

----------

## crisandbea

```
/dev/hda6               /boot           ext2            noauto,noatime  1 1

/dev/hda8               /               ext3            noatime         0 0

/dev/hda7               none            swap            sw              0 0

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0      /mnt/cdrom      auto            noauto,user,noatime     0 0

#/dev/fd0               /mnt/floppy     auto            noauto          0 0

# NOTE: The next line is critical for boot!

proc                    /proc           proc            defaults        0 0 
```

la partizione di root che  è sicuro che è formattata con ext3????

----------

## Alessiogian

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> /dev/hda6               /boot           ext2            noauto,noatime  1 1
> 
> ...

 

Non capisco cosa tu voglia dire....nella guida dice di creare il filesystem per la partizione di boot con mke2fs (ext2), e di creare il filesystem per la partizione root con mke2fs -j (ext3)

----------

## Ic3M4n

vuol dire che la guida è uno spunto, non tutti utiliziamo quei parametri come oro colato. io per esempio nella root ho xfs.

----------

## Alessiogian

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> vuol dire che la guida è uno spunto, non tutti utiliziamo quei parametri come oro colato. io per esempio nella root ho xfs.

 

ah....quindi secondo voi come dovrei settare? 

vi prego aiutatemi perche' il fatto di essere bloccato in questo punto da giorni mi sta deprimendo.....

Cmq grazie

----------

## crisandbea

 *Alessiogian wrote:*   

>  *Ic3M4n wrote:*   vuol dire che la guida è uno spunto, non tutti utiliziamo quei parametri come oro colato. io per esempio nella root ho xfs. 
> 
> ah....quindi secondo voi come dovrei settare? 
> 
> vi prego aiutatemi perche' il fatto di essere bloccato in questo punto da giorni mi sta deprimendo.....
> ...

 

dipende da come hai settato quella partizione, e da quali supporti di filesystem hai inserito nel kernel. purtroppo sono notizie che devi darci tu....    poi se ci dici anche che tipo di hdd hai sarebbe meglio.  

ciauz

----------

## Alessiogian

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

>  *Alessiogian wrote:*    *Ic3M4n wrote:*   vuol dire che la guida è uno spunto, non tutti utiliziamo quei parametri come oro colato. io per esempio nella root ho xfs. 
> 
> ah....quindi secondo voi come dovrei settare? 
> 
> vi prego aiutatemi perche' il fatto di essere bloccato in questo punto da giorni mi sta deprimendo.....
> ...

 

nel kernel ho messo praticamente tutti i tipi di supporto  :Wink:  anche se credo di non aver fatto bene.

Le partizioni le ho settate come puoi vedere dal fstab

per quanto riguarda l'hd, ho dato emerge pciutils, l'ho installato, ma non ricordo come farlo partire ;P

----------

## crisandbea

per il kernel spero che hai settato i filesystem non come modulo, per hdd c'entra poco pciutils, intendevo se è un ide o un sata,   comunque se hai dato 

```

emerge pciutils

```

 avrai fatto anche 

```

rc-update add pciutils default

```

```

hai fatto l'emerge di hotplug e/o di coldplug???

```

----------

## Alessiogian

Ho fatto tutto e di più....ho anche letto altri topic nel quale si faceva riferimento allo stesso problema...non ne sto venendo a capo.....vorrà dire che, a meno che qualcuno non abbia l'illluminazione, dovrò cancellare tutto e riompilare da zero il kernel.

A questo proposito vi chiedo un paio di cose....

1) Dove devo dare il comando "make clean"?

2) Quale fs mi consigliate di creare per ogni partizione?;

3) Quando compilo il kernel, metto il supporto SOLO al fs che ho creato.....se aggiungo anche quello di altri fs, succede qualcosa o è indifferente?

Se vi viene qualche idea durante la giornata...fate sapere.

Stasera che torno provo a resettare tutto....

----------

## syntaxerrormmm

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> avrai fatto anche 
> 
> ```
> rc-update add pciutils default
> ```
> ...

   :Shocked:  Ma che caspita dici? Non esiste un servizio di boot per pciutils e né tantomeno si chiama 'pciutils'. Il nostro amico già è confuso, se spariamo comandi a caso non credo si migliori la situazione.

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> hai fatto l'emerge di hotplug e/o di coldplug???

 E questo cosa c'entra? Hotplug e coldplug sono due servizi che vengono avviati da 'init', che è il programma che viene caricato subito dopo il kernel. Qui non riusciamo nemmeno a caricare il kernel, come è possibile che entrino in gioco coldplug e hotplug? Inoltre, mi sembra che coldplug sia deprecato in favore di udev.

 *Alessiogian wrote:*   

> 1) Dove devo dare il comando "make clean"?

 Dalla cartella in cui sono contenuti i sorgenti del kernel, perciò /usr/src/linux, tipicamente.

 *Alessiogian wrote:*   

> 2) Quale fs mi consigliate di creare per ogni partizione?

 Questa è abbastanza una questione di gusti. Io nell'installazione attuale ho un ext2 per /boot e reiserfs sia per / che per /home. La cosa che credo sia la più classica è quella che ti consigliano nell'handbook, dovrebbe essere anche quella che ti da meno problemi.

 *Alessiogian wrote:*   

> 3) Quando compilo il kernel, metto il supporto SOLO al fs che ho creato.....se aggiungo anche quello di altri fs, succede qualcosa o è indifferente?

 Non è conveniente. Semplicemente perché se compili solamente il supporto a ext2/3 e devi montare una pennina usb formattata con FAT32 devi ricompilare il kernel con il supporto anche per FAT32. Dovresti pensare un pochino a cosa ti servirà questa macchina Gentoo e a cosa ci farai; tieni presente che puoi anche compilare il supporto a tutti i filesystems come moduli (troverai una '<M>' da parte alla voce nel `make menuconfig`) che potrai caricare quando ti servono. In qualsiasi caso, il supporto ai filesystems che userai maggiormente nonché a quelli del tuo sistema (quindi ext2/3, vfat e NTFS, se vorrai accedere alle partizioni di Windows) sono da compilare builtin (vedrai un '<*>' in `make menuconfig`).

Ciao.

----------

## Alessiogian

Io avevo messo il supporto per tutti i filesystem (dato che avevo visto negli altri 3d che era la cosa che consigliavano maggiormente) e li avevo messi tutti built-in (*), ma il problema resta....quindi non capisco cosa puo' essere.....forse manca qualcosa nella compilazione del kernel, ma qui vi chiedo.....OLTRE  a quello che mi dice di compilare la guida, devo compilare qualcos'altro? se si, cosa? 

Capisco di essere un rompi, ma essere cosi' vicino ad un primo traguardo e non capire il perche' sono fermo e' molto frustrante.

ciao

----------

## syntaxerrormmm

 *Alessiogian wrote:*   

> forse manca qualcosa nella compilazione del kernel, ma qui vi chiedo.....OLTRE  a quello che mi dice di compilare la guida, devo compilare qualcos'altro? se si, cosa?

 Senza avere visto il tuo .config è difficile dire cosa manca.

Il consiglio che ti posso dare è di compilare, per la prima volta, il kernel con genkernel (il che ti permette di avere un kernel sicuramente funzionante). Non so dirti di più perché non ho mai usato genkernel, ma credo che nell'handbook sia spiegato abbastanza bene.

Una volta che hai un kernel funzionante e il tuo sistema boota, avrai modo (mille) altre volte di cambiare e snellire il tuo kernel.

Ciao.

----------

## crisandbea

 *Quote:*   

>  *syntaxerrormmm wrote:*    *crisandbea wrote:*   avrai fatto anche 
> 
> ```
> rc-update add pciutils default
> ```
> ...

 

----------

## syntaxerrormmm

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> c'entra secondo me per il discorso che potrebbe avere un problema di hdd, visto che le configurazioni sembrano giuste.

 Questa è un'opzione giusta; gli consiglierei allora di controllare lo stato del suo disco con un 'badblocks' oppure da Winzozz, se si trova meglio.

Ciao.

----------

## mouser

 *Alessiogian wrote:*   

> Io avevo messo il supporto per tutti i filesystem (dato che avevo visto negli altri 3d che era la cosa che consigliavano maggiormente) e li avevo messi tutti built-in (*), ma il problema resta....quindi non capisco cosa puo' essere.....forse manca qualcosa nella compilazione del kernel, ma qui vi chiedo.....OLTRE  a quello che mi dice di compilare la guida, devo compilare qualcos'altro? se si, cosa? 
> 
> 

 

Che mi risulti, a meno di hardware esoterico, non hai necessità di compilare altro..... avere il supporto per tutte le tipologie di filesystem non credo sia un problema.... sicuramente ci sarà anche il tuo  :Laughing: 

 *Alessiogian wrote:*   

> Capisco di essere un rompi, ma essere cosi' vicino ad un primo traguardo e non capire il perche' sono fermo e' molto frustrante.

 

Immagino, ma ti consiglio di non demordere...... già da quando hai aperto il thread le tue conoscenze sul fantastico mondo GNU/Linux (e soprattutto Gentoo) sono più che triplicate, e mi sembra che sia un'ottimo motivo per andare avanti con molta più testardaggine  :Wink: 

 *syntaxerrormmm wrote:*   

> Il consiglio che ti posso dare è di compilare, per la prima volta, il kernel con genkernel (il che ti permette di avere un kernel sicuramente funzionante)...

 

Questo è vero, ma non lo darei come consiglio... IMHO genkernel toglie gran parte della didatticità (ma si può dire??? boh  :Rolling Eyes: ) dell'installazione gentoo.

Come consiglio a questo punto posso dare: controlla di aver inserito il supporto al "Kernel Automounter" nel kernel.

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## syntaxerrormmm

 *mouser wrote:*   

> IMHO genkernel toglie gran parte della didatticità (ma si può dire??? boh ) dell'installazione gentoo.

 Già, ma mica si deve imparare tutto subito... poi si esplode  :Smile: 

Il fatto che il nostro amico si trovi in una situazione 'se continua così mollo' credo sia un ottimo deterrente per ottenere almeno una soddisfazione (riesco a bootare Gentoo), sull'ottimizzazione e/o sulla didattica si può anche lavorare in seguito.

Ciao.

----------

## Alessiogian

Il fatto e' che io non voglio mollare, anzi....pero' mi snerva tantissimo non riuscire ad andare avanti per un problema che (in teoria) non ci dovrebbe essere....e poi effettivamente sarei + soddisfatto se riuscissi ad andare avanti senza genkernel...cosi'un domani in caso di problemi avro' la costanza di andare avanti.

Cmq appena torno a casa vi posto il mio .conf e riprovo il tutto...poi si vedra'.

Grazie ancora per gli aiuti.

Ciao

----------

## Alessiogian

Scusate, ma il file .conf che devo postarvi sarebbe

config-2.6.17-gentoo-r8?

perche' a me e' in formato gz2 e non so come aprirlo.

----------

## syntaxerrormmm

Potrebbe essere quello, ma il file che vorrei che ci postassi si chiama /usr/src/linux/.config.

Se è in formato .gz, vuol dire che è compresso con gzip, quindi:

```
$ gunzip config-2.6.17-gentoo-r8.gz
```

Se è in formato .bz2, vuol dire che è compresso con bzip2, quindi:

```
$ bunzip2 config-2.6.17-gentoo-r8.bz2
```

Ciao.

----------

## Alessiogian

ok...ho appena ricompilato il kernel...aspetto che lo crei...ho appena dato

```
make && make modules_install
```

come apro poi il file .config per poterlo postare? con nano?

```
nano -w /usr/src/linux/.xonf
```

E' giusto?

----------

## Alessiogian

Ma....riprovo a farlo partire....speriamo bene...vi faccio sapere

----------

## crisandbea

 *Alessiogian wrote:*   

> Ma....riprovo a farlo partire....speriamo bene...vi faccio sapere

 

hai fatto tutti questi passaggi dopo il make && make modules_install:

```

# mount /boot # se non l'hai già montata

# cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/kernel-2.6.17-gentoo-r8

# cp System.map /boot/System.map-2.6.17-gentoo-r8

## Quello che segue è facoltativo, ma è meglio farlo

# cp .config /boot/config-2.6.17-gentoo-r8

# gzip /boot/config-2.6.17-gentoo-r8
```

 ????

----------

## bender86

 *Alessiogian wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> Starting Balanced_irq
> ...

 

Quell'unknown-block(0,0) mi sa tanto di supporto per il chipset IDE non compilato built-in nel kernel.

----------

## Alessiogian

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

>  *Alessiogian wrote:*   Ma....riprovo a farlo partire....speriamo bene...vi faccio sapere 
> 
> hai fatto tutti questi passaggi dopo il make && make modules_install:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Ho fatto tutto e finalmente E' PARTITOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!

YHUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU!!

Mi ha dato un paio di errori che non sono riuscito a leggere bene, ma credo si trattasse della configurazione della rete.

Adesso devo continuare....è molto spartano a dire il vero, ma adesso ho una carica in più  :Wink: 

----------

## lucapost

una volta messo a posto il .config, per compilare ed installare il nuovo kernel io utilizzo:

```
make && make modules_install install
```

L'opzione install copia e rinomina secondo la versione il .config,System.map e ovviamente il bzImage, e salva la versione precedente con la dicitura *.old.

In poche parole questo è quello che c'è nella mia /boot:

```
jarod ~ # ls -l /boot/

total 7827

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root      27 Oct 30 19:37 System.map -> System.map-2.6.18-gentoo-r1

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  872211 Oct 16 20:38 System.map-2.6.18-gentoo

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  875182 Oct 30 19:37 System.map-2.6.18-gentoo-r1

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  875182 Oct 23 17:59 System.map-2.6.18-gentoo-r1.old

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root      31 Oct 30 19:37 System.map.old -> System.map-2.6.18-gentoo-r1.old

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root       1 Oct 14 03:58 boot -> .

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root      23 Oct 30 19:37 config -> config-2.6.18-gentoo-r1

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   35486 Oct 16 20:38 config-2.6.18-gentoo

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   34898 Oct 30 19:37 config-2.6.18-gentoo-r1

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   34870 Oct 23 17:59 config-2.6.18-gentoo-r1.old

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root      27 Oct 30 19:37 config.old -> config-2.6.18-gentoo-r1.old

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root    1024 Oct 24 00:45 grub

drwx------ 2 root root   12288 Oct 14 03:55 lost+found

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root    1024 Oct 18 21:33 splash

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root      24 Oct 30 19:37 vmlinuz -> vmlinuz-2.6.18-gentoo-r1

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1738241 Oct 16 20:38 vmlinuz-2.6.18-gentoo

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1743220 Oct 30 19:37 vmlinuz-2.6.18-gentoo-r1

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1743205 Oct 23 17:59 vmlinuz-2.6.18-gentoo-r1.old

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root      28 Oct 30 19:37 vmlinuz.old -> vmlinuz-2.6.18-gentoo-r1.old

```

poi, naturalmente, nel grub.conf per avviare il kernel devo indicare il file giusto

```
jarod ~ # cat /boot/grub/grub.conf

default 1 

timeout 5

splashimage=(hd0,5)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title = gentoo-sources-2.6.18-r1

      root (hd0,5)

      kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.18-gentoo-r1 root=/dev/hdc8 noapic vga=792

title = Windows XP

      rootnoverify (hd0,1)

      makeactive

      chainloader +1

```

non è più comodo e veloce?  :Smile: 

Luca

----------

## Alessiogian

Sembreva troppo bello per essere vero......accendo il pc, da grub seleziono Gentoo Linux......paerte il boot, mi dice che è tutto ok, tranne le impostazioni di rete. Poi mi chiede di fare il login....esce scritto:

```
Alessiogian_on_unknown_domain: Login
```

Io non ricordo siceramente di aver creato utenti, ma comunque non mi fa loggare....neanche se scrivo root come scritto nella guida.

Un'ultima cosa....è normale che non ci sia niente di grafico? E' dovuto al fatto che devo ancora installare kde e\o gnome?

Grazie

----------

## Scen

Hai installato un logger di sistema, tipo syslog-ng, e lo hai inserito nel runlevel di default (per farlo partire in automatico all'avvio del computer)?

Bastano 2 comandi:

```

emerge syslog-ng

rc-update add syslog-ng default

```

 *Alessiogian wrote:*   

> Io non ricordo siceramente di aver creato utenti, ma comunque non mi fa loggare....neanche se scrivo root come scritto nella guida.

 

Hai impostato la password di root, durante l'installazione in chroot? Se non l'hai fatto, devi riavviare con il livecd, montare le partizioni, fare il chroot, e dare

```

passwd <nuovapassword>

```

 *Alessiogian wrote:*   

> Un'ultima cosa....è normale che non ci sia niente di grafico? E' dovuto al fatto che devo ancora installare kde e\o gnome?

 

S', è normale! In Gentoo devi installare esplicitamente TU il software che ti serve. Ti consiglio di leggere la Documentazione Desktop Gentoo per installare/configurare per bene un ambiente "desktop" con cui lavorare!  :Cool: 

----------

## Alessiogian

ok grazie....come al solito stasera che torno farò tutto....ciao e grazie

----------

## lucapost

2 giorni fa ho aiutato ad installare gentoo ad un amico. Durante l'installazzione avevamo anche fatto un "emerge --sync" per aggiornare portage. E quindi ci siamo installati l'ultima versione di syslog-ng, password di root a posto secondo l'handbook.

Riavvia, non arriva a loggarsi! 

Chroot da livecd, e dopo un pò ci siamo accorti che non avevamo aggiornato il mondo!

E' bastato "emerge -uND world", si è aggiornato tutti quei 115 pacchetti dell'installazzione e al nuovo riavvio tutto ok.

Luca.

----------

## Alessiogian

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> 2 giorni fa ho aiutato ad installare gentoo ad un amico. Durante l'installazzione avevamo anche fatto un "emerge --sync" per aggiornare portage. E quindi ci siamo installati l'ultima versione di syslog-ng, password di root a posto secondo l'handbook.
> 
> Riavvia, non arriva a loggarsi! 
> 
> Chroot da livecd, e dopo un pò ci siamo accorti che non avevamo aggiornato il mondo!
> ...

 

Quindi faccio il boot da livecd, faccio chroot poi

```
emerge --sync
```

```
emerge -uND world
```

```
passwd
```

e tutto dovrebbe andare a posto?

Una cosa non capisco....perche' ha creato l'utente Alessiogian (non ricordo proprio di averlo fatto io).

Un'ultima cosa....a che serve la dicitura uND?

----------

## crisandbea

 *Alessiogian wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Quindi faccio il boot da livecd, faccio chroot poi
> 
> ```
> ...

 

esatto.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Una cosa non capisco....perche' ha creato l'utente Alessiogian (non ricordo proprio di averlo fatto io).
> 
> Un'ultima cosa....a che serve la dicitura uND?

 

ricorda man è tuo amico quindi:

```

man emerge

```

ma oggi sono buono   :Laughing:   :

```

--update (-u)

--deep (-D)

--newuse (-N)

```

----------

## Scen

 *Alessiogian wrote:*   

>  *lucapost wrote:*   2 giorni fa ho aiutato ad installare gentoo ad un amico. Durante l'installazzione avevamo anche fatto un "emerge --sync" per aggiornare portage. E quindi ci siamo installati l'ultima versione di syslog-ng, password di root a posto secondo l'handbook.
> 
> Riavvia, non arriva a loggarsi! 
> 
> Chroot da livecd, e dopo un pò ci siamo accorti che non avevamo aggiornato il mondo!
> ...

 

In teoria sì, anche se non dovrebbe essere necessario aggiornare tutti i pacchetti installati, in fase di installazione  :Confused: 

 *Alessiogian wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Una cosa non capisco....perche' ha creato l'utente Alessiogian (non ricordo proprio di averlo fatto io).
> 
> 

 

```

Alessiogian_on_unknown_domain: Login

```

Alessiogian è il nome della tua macchina (o hostname) che tu hai impostato. Quell'"unknown_domain" è dovuto probabilmente a qualche pasticcio di configurazione del "domainname" della macchina (non necessario nel caso la macchina sia utilizzata come "desktop")

 *Alessiogian wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Un'ultima cosa....a che serve la dicitura uND?
> 
> 

 

Per sapere tutto e di più sulle varie opzioni di Portage, quindi del comando emerge:

```

man emerge

```

(e non dimenticare la documentazione ufficiale)

Comunque

-u = --update : effettua un aggiornamento

-N = --newuse :ricompila i pacchetti che hanno avuto una variazione di USE flags

-D = --deep : calcola TUTTE le dipendenze per tutti i pacchetti (ci sta un pò di più ad elabore e ti sputa normalmente un elenco più lungo di pacchetti; è consigliabile farlo SEMPRE per mantenere aggiornato TUTTO il sistema

----------

## lucapost

Mi raccomando, stiamo dando per scontato che la rete è funzionante!

Se non hai firewall attivi, dal chroot il comando "ping google.it -c 5" restituisce qualcosa del genere:

```
lucapost@jarod ~ $ ping google.it -c 5

PING google.it (72.14.221.104) 56(84) bytes of data.

64 bytes from 72.14.221.104: icmp_seq=1 ttl=241 time=432 ms

64 bytes from 72.14.221.104: icmp_seq=2 ttl=241 time=433 ms

64 bytes from 72.14.221.104: icmp_seq=3 ttl=241 time=436 ms

64 bytes from 72.14.221.104: icmp_seq=4 ttl=241 time=439 ms

64 bytes from 72.14.221.104: icmp_seq=5 ttl=241 time=430 ms

--- google.it ping statistics ---

5 packets transmitted, 5 received, 0% packet loss, time 4000ms

rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 430.841/434.581/439.997/3.221 ms
```

allora la rete è funzionante.

----------

## Alessiogian

So che alla fine dovro' essere io a decidere (magari provandoli tutti), ma giusto per iniziare.....quale ambiente grafico mi consigliate? Gnome, kde o.....non so ne esistono degli altri?

----------

## crisandbea

 *Alessiogian wrote:*   

> So che alla fine dovro' essere io a decidere (magari provandoli tutti), ma giusto per iniziare.....quale ambiente grafico mi consigliate? Gnome, kde o.....non so ne esistono degli altri?

 

io uso gnome 2.16, ma occhio che non è ancora marcato come stabile, quindi potrebbe darti qualche problemino, ma niente di irrosolvibile, sennò puoi mettere su gnome 2.14 e poi aggiornare al 2.16 quando sarà totalmente stabile. 

ciauz

----------

## syntaxerrormmm

Per i Desktop Environment (come per molte altre cose sotto linux), la scelta è solamente questione di gusti. Se senti di essere abbastanza legato all'impostazione Windozziana del desktop, prova KDE (aggiungo che, personalmente, odio KDE e anche KDE odia me, per cui...): è quello sicuramente più orientato ad essere vicino all'impostazione desktop che tutti si aspettano.

Lo stesso GNOME che crisandbea ti ha suggerito è molto semplice e user-friendly, ma ha comunque un'impostazione molto diversa da quello che ci si aspetterebbe migrando da Windozer.

Il consiglio, come diceva :deadhead:, è: fatti un "puttantour", provali tutti e vedi quale è migliore per te  :Smile: 

Ciao.

----------

## lucapost

Comunque prima di installare un WM, hai configurato a dovere /etc/make.conf? datti una letta a "man make.conf", considera sopratutto le variabili USE e INPUT_DEVICES, e visto che ci siamo anche ALSA_CARDS.

Dopo questo, puoi procedere ad installarti xorg-server, te lo configuri, e poi installi il tuo windowmanager.

Questo è una preferenza personale: L'efficenza come window manager è Windowmaker, affiancato alle GTK2  non è affatto male.

----------

## Alessiogian

Sono riuscito a loggarmi, ma quando vado a dare il comando 

```
emerge -uND world
```

mi dice che non riesce a farlo.

In /sbin/ifconfig c'è solo la parte indicata con "lo"

Ho provato a dare il comando

```
ifconfig eth0 IPADDRESS broadcast BROADCAST netmask NETMASK up
```

Naturalmente sostituendo i vari indirizzi

Ma mi dice 

```
eth0: UNKKNOWN INTERFACE: NO SUCH DEVICE
```

Non capisco

----------

## crisandbea

 *Alessiogian wrote:*   

> Sono riuscito a loggarmi, ma quando vado a dare il comando 
> 
> ```
> emerge -uND world
> ```
> ...

 

hai dhcpcd ???

se si allora dai un 

```
dhcpcd eth0;
```

----------

## lucapost

Mi sembra di capire che tu voglia connetterti attraverso un cavo ethernet, collegato ad un router o ad un modem, giusto?

Se è cosi', posta il risultato dei comandi:

```
lspci |grep Ethernet
```

e

```
ifconfig -a
```

Inoltre, sai indicare ache l'IP del gateway?

La mia mini rete, è configurata tutta con IP statici.

----------

## .:deadhead:.

tralasciando da che ambiente grafico provieni, ti suggerisco d scaricarti 2 liveCD con sia kde sia gnome. li provi e poi decidi: semplice no  :Smile:  ?

----------

## Alessiogian

 *Quote:*   

> Mi sembra di capire che tu voglia connetterti attraverso un cavo ethernet, collegato ad un router o ad un modem, giusto?
> 
> Se è cosi', posta il risultato dei comandi:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Broadcom Corporation BCM4401-BO 100 Base-TX (rev 02)

```
ifconfig -a
```

```
lo   Link encap:Local Loopback 

               inet addr:127.0.0.1 Mask: 255.0.0.0

               UP LOOPBACK RUNNING   MTU: 16436  Metric:1

               RX packets: 24 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:o frame:0

               TX packets: 24 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:o  carrier:0 collision:0 TXqueuelen:0

               RX bytes: 1848 (1,8 Kb) TX bytes: 1848 (1,8Kb)
```

 *Quote:*   

> Inoltre, sai indicare ache l'IP del gateway?
> 
> La mia mini rete, è configurata tutta con IP statici.

 

Non ne sono sicurissimo, ma dovrebbe essere

```
192.168.178.255
```

Spero che questi dati vi possano servire.

Volevo sapere una cosa, ma quando vado a ricompilare il kernel, le impostazioni di rete che ho salvato vengono modificate\cancellate?

Perchè io avevo configurato la rete e se facevo

```
/sbin/ifconfig
```

Mi dava sia la parte che vedete sopra (quella con lo), sia la parte con eth0.

----------

## lavish

Ti ho sistemato il BBCode, prima il post era illeggibile  :Wink: 

----------

## crisandbea

 *Alessiogian wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Mi sembra di capire che tu voglia connetterti attraverso un cavo ethernet, collegato ad un router o ad un modem, giusto?
> 
> Se è cosi', posta il risultato dei comandi:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

questo ip è quello di broadcast,  mi sembra di capire che non usi dhcp, giusto????  

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Spero che questi dati vi possano servire.
> 
> Volevo sapere una cosa, ma quando vado a ricompilare il kernel, le impostazioni di rete che ho salvato vengono modificate\cancellate?

 

non dovrebbe....

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Perchè io avevo configurato la rete e se facevo
> 
> ```
> ...

    ti dava eth0 perchè avevi già configurato la rete, o avevi dhcp.

ciauz

----------

## lucapost

Devi caricare il modulo per la tua scheda.

Io non ho la tua scheda, ma se non sbaglio si chiama b44.

Dovrebbe essere già compreso nel kernel.

prova a lanciare da root  i comandi:

```
modprobe b44

ifconfig -a
```

se ifconfig risponde con una nuova interfaccia, allora hai caricato come modulo nel kernel il driver che ti serve.

Se ifconfig risponde come prima con la sola interfaccia di loopback "lo", devi ricompilare il kernel e abilitare il modulo che ti serve.

Non ho la tua scheda, a memoria non so aiutarti dove trovare la voce da abilitare, ma a GRANDI linee, sotto "Device Drivers---->Network Devices Support", dando per scontato che hai abilitato il supporto alle schede PCI....

Qualcuno che utilizza il modulo b44 saprà aiutarti sicuramente meglio di me.

Se ifconfig restituisce una nuova interfaccia "eth0", per configurarla utilizza lo stesso procedimento che hai utilizzato dal livecd ---> handbook.

Siamo OT, questo non è più un argomento che riguarda installazzione da livecd, abbiamo ottime probabilità di essere CAZZIATI!!!!  :Embarassed: 

Forse è meglio che continui su un'altro thread più attinente, c'è ne sono tanti, a te la scelta.

EDIT: comunque il modulo da abilitare nel kernel è questo:

```
       -> Device Drivers                                                                                                        

         -> Network device support                                                                                            

            -> Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit)                                                                                        

              -> EISA, VLB, PCI and on board controllers (NET_PCI [=y])    

                 -> Broadcom 4400 ethernet support  
```

----------

## Alessiogian

 *lavish wrote:*   

> Ti ho sistemato il BBCode, prima il post era illeggibile 

 

Grazie...sai la fretta stamattina  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

>  ti dava eth0 perchè avevi già configurato la rete, o avevi dhcp. 

 

Sinceramente non so

 *Quote:*   

> Codice:
> 
>        -> Device Drivers                                                                                                       
> 
>          -> Network device support                                                                                           
> ...

 

Grazie...appena posso ci provo e vi faccio sapere

 *Quote:*   

> siamo OT, questo non è più un argomento che riguarda installazzione da livecd, abbiamo ottime probabilità di essere CAZZIATI!!!! 

 

Hai ragione...ma per me era ancora installazione dato che credo di non aver configurato bene il kernel   :Rolling Eyes:   Cmq vi faccio solo sapere se va tutto a posto e poi metto [RISOLTO] nel titolo. Se mi dovesse servire, mi aggregherò a qualche post con problema simile al mio o, eventualmente ne aprirò un altro.

Grazie a tutti

PS:

 *Quote:*   

> Se ifconfig restituisce una nuova interfaccia "eth0", per configurarla utilizza lo stesso procedimento che hai utilizzato dal livecd ---> handbook. 

 

Intendi dire utilizzando i comandi che ho postato un pò + su?

PS2: Posso fare tutto senza dover far partire il livecd?

----------

## Alessiogian

niente...ho provato tutto, ho ridato il comando 

```
make && make modules_install
```

ho riavviato, ma 

```
ifconfig -a
```

mi dice sempre che c'è solo "LO".

Non so veramente + cosa fare....mi sa che mi dovrò deciderlo ad installarlo col genkernel.

Boh....vedremo.

----------

## crisandbea

ma oltre a compilare ed installare i moduli del kernel con 

```
make && make modules_install
```

fai anche:

```

mount /boot # se non l'hai già montata

cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/kernel-2.6.17-gentoo-r8

cp System.map /boot/System.map-2.6.17-gentoo-r8

## Quello che segue è facoltativo, ma è meglio farlo

# cp .config /boot/config-2.6.17-gentoo-r8

# gzip /boot/config-2.6.17-gentoo-r8

```

????

ciao

----------

## Alessiogian

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> ma oltre a compilare ed installare i moduli del kernel con 
> 
> ```
> make && make modules_install
> ```
> ...

 

l'avevo già fatto....devo rifarlo ogni volta che ricompilo?

----------

## syntaxerrormmm

 *Alessiogian wrote:*   

> niente...ho provato tutto, ho ridato il comando 
> 
> ```
> make && make modules_install
> ```
> ...

 Ok, ma non basta. Lancia una sola volta:

```
echo "b44" >> /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6
```

Questo ti permette, al boot, di far caricare al kernel il modulo per la tua scheda di rete. In questo modo, se rebooti, dovresti trovare fra l'output di ifconfig anche eth0.

La sequenza di installazione che ti suggeriva crisandbea non è così necessaria, ma se ti abitui a farla è meglio.

Ciao.

----------

## Alessiogian

 *syntaxerrormmm wrote:*   

> Ok, ma non basta. Lancia una sola volta:
> 
> ```
> echo "b44" >> /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6
> ```
> ...

 

Ho fatto ma quando rebootto mi dice 

```
FAILED TO LOAD b44 MODULE
```

Che può essere?

----------

## lucapost

Nel kernel, il driver l'hai compilato come statico o come modulo?

Nel secondo caso o fai come dice syntaxerror con

```
echo "b44" >> /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6
```

oppure te lo carichi a mano con

```
modprobe b44
```

Posta l'eventuale output di questo comando.

Vediamo comunque cos'hai nel tuo kernel. Posta il risultato del comando:

```
cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep B44
```

PS: qualche post più su ho spiegato un modo veloce che utilizzo per compilare  ed installarsi il kernel.

----------

## Alessiogian

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> Nel kernel, il driver l'hai compilato come statico o come modulo?

 

Come statico (X)

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep B44
> ```
> ...

 

L'output è:

```
CONFIG_B44=y
```

Comunque quando accendo il pc, durante il boot mi dice:

```
Starting eth0

   Bringing up eth0

     dhcp

       network interface eth0 does not exist

       please verify hardware or kernel module (driver)
```

Non so se può servire a capire il problema.

Ciao e grazie

----------

## crisandbea

inserisci nel kernel le seguenti voci in questo modo e prova:

```

 [*] Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit)

 <*>   Generic Media Independent Interface device support

 [*] EISA, VLB, PCI and on board controllers

 <M>   Broadcom 4400 ethernet support (EXPERIMENTAL)
```

dopo di che emergi netplug cosi quando inserisci il cavo dovrebbe riconoscertelo in automatico,

prova e facci sapere

ciauz

----------

## lucapost

il kernel dovrebbe essere a posto.

cosa restituisce il comando

```
lsmod |grep b44
```

Se non restituisce nulla, procedi inserendo

```
modprobe b44
```

ripeto, posta l'eventuale output di quest'ultimo.

Fai comunque una verifica per vedere se il modulo è stato caricato reinserendo 

```
lsmod |grep b44
```

Se il modulo è stato caricato, il comando

```
ifconfig -a
```

dovrebbe indicarti una nuova interfaccia, e puoi procedere con la sua configurazione.

----------

## Alessiogian

Evvai...come potete leggere dal titolo del post....HO RISOLTO TUTTOOOOOOO!!!!! grazie a tutti per avermi aiutato....adesso cercherò di completare il tutto.

Le ultime 2 cose:

1) Se utilizzo links posso visualizzare le pagine della documentazione gentoo?

2) All'avvio mi da ancora un errore riguardante una connessione eth1 che credo non mi serva....come posso eliminarla?

Ciao e grazie di nuovo

----------

## crisandbea

 *Alessiogian wrote:*   

> Evvai...come potete leggere dal titolo del post....HO RISOLTO TUTTOOOOOOO!!!!! grazie a tutti per avermi aiutato....adesso cercherò di completare il tutto.
> 
> Le ultime 2 cose:
> 
> 1) Se utilizzo links posso visualizzare le pagine della documentazione gentoo?
> ...

 

1) si puoi visualizzare la documentazione.

2) eth1 sarà la scheda wifi,  dovresti riuscirci facendo : 

```
rc-update del net.eth1 default
```

----------

## lucapost

 *Alessiogian wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 1) Se utilizzo links posso visualizzare le pagine della documentazione gentoo?
> 
> 

 

dall'handbook, in fondo se non puoi leggerlo non puoi saperlo!  :Laughing: 

```
links http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml
```

 *Alessiogian wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 2) All'avvio mi da ancora un errore riguardante una connessione eth1 che credo non mi serva....come posso eliminarla?

 

Immagino che l'interfaccia che se riuscito a configurare si chiama eth0.

Se non hai alcuna interfaccia che si chiama eth1, procedi con:

```
rc-update del net.eth1

rm /etc/init.d/net.eth1
```

----------

